# Pigeon Cook Off



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I wanted to post these pics of the Pigeon that NestBuster and I have been shooting this past week. Sautee in the pan, wrap in bacon, and place in the oven for about 30 minutes. Remove and smother in Gravy cook for one more hour and serve over rice. Enjoy the pics.....Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Save me a plate.......if only! The proper end to a successful outing!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

That looks good and a different style of preparation than what I have in mind for my doves..

I was hoping to get a few pigeons to add to my doves ( havent been able to hunt) but if not I will just make my doves sauted and served with some steamed chayote and rice with tortillas.

You know some dumplings would go good with the gravy you made those pigeons in..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nico said:


> That looks good and a different style of preparation than what I have in mind for my doves..
> 
> I was hoping to get a few pigeons to add to my doves ( havent been able to hunt) but if not I will just make my doves sauted and served with some steamed chayote and rice with tortillas.
> 
> You know some dumplings would go good with the gravy you made those pigeons in..


Your's and Frogman's ways of cooking sound good. I am a gravy lover.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

that looks really tasty!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Boy that looks good. Now I want some pigeons. Was wondering if town pigeons are safe to eat if cooked properly?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I would not eat Pigeons in any big city. You can't be sure what and where they get their nurishment. The Pigeons here where I live, live off the peanut farms...Frogman


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

frogman said:


> I would not eat Pigeons in any big city. You can't be sure what and where they get their nurishment. The Pigeons here where I live, live off the peanut farms...Frogman


Same here, dont eat town birds, i like big fat corn fed wood pigeons, fried with noodles and pea, i feel hungry now, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice-looking meal there Jeff........wouldn't mind a plate of that myself right now.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yummy!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Mmmmmm..... Gravy. The sixth food group!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Man that looks good


----------



## milbro (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic shooting and cooking and a different take on the more traditional game recipes that I've grown up with. :Like you though I would not eat a town pigeon and would not recommend it.


----------



## Ozark Mtn Prep (Apr 25, 2011)

That sure looks tasty! Who would have thought that a dirty old pigeon could become a delicacy. I'll have to give it a try myself. Take care and God Bless, Jerry


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

does it taste like chicken?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Man oh man..... Frogman and Jeff I thought I was full of Sunday lunch until I looked at this post!!! You guys have got me hungry again!! 
Well done gents!


----------

